# Port Aransas Report



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Wednesday 9-25-13

Gulf like glass. Clear and flat.


Went to PA jetties ...hundreds of finger mullet ...nothing but smacks & jacks ... Went 35 miles North.... Dozens of large schools of menhaden ... Smacks... Big jacks .... Giant sharks .... Not one tarpon .

TC


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Interesting, thanks. I heard a couple of other reports lacking tarpon further north on the same day.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

We went 5 for 6 in a 1.5 hrs The 24th. 
Smaller fish, but a blast with the awesome weather. 


Cody C


----------



## ToFlyCast (Oct 25, 2012)

We fished the Port O jetties (outside) on 25 and 26th and there were a TON of small tarpon chasing finger mullet. We couldnt get past the Smacks. We were trying to catch jacks and werent set up well for chasing Tarpon.


----------

